# Stringing Together IKEA LED Lights



## cpincforums (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi there. Quick question. I bought these LEDberg LED lights from IKEA:


http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80298822/


Now I bought (3) packs of these. Each pack contains (3) LED spotlights (so I have 9 in total). So what I did was I got some wire, some solder, and I constructed a long cable which powers all (9) LED spotlights. The wiring came out absolutely perfect as I tested each connection individually. However I have one problem.


The problem is that when I plug in the power adapter while all (9) spotlights are connected simultaneously on the wire, they all blink on and off continuously. However, if I remove 5 spotlights (which leaves 4 remaining) then they stay on continuously, without blinking, and work as normal. Now I believe this is happening because the adapter doesn't have enough juice to power all 9 spotlights. The adapter is 24volt, 0.13amps, 3watts. 


Any ideas? Should I buy a different adapter?


----------



## FRITZHID (Mar 26, 2017)

yes, you could try to find a larger PSU but if the supplied PSU is actually a driver specific to those LED lights, you run the risk of overdriving them and reducing the light output down to 0.


----------

